# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Sa oder So  Saalbach oder Leogang?

## Marco

tach,

is irgendwer  dieses we in saalbach oder leogang?

----------


## Mr.Radical

Ja ich bin von Samstag bis Donnerstag in Saalbach und Leogang!  Falls wer hinkommen will soll er mich am Vorabend bitte über diese Handynummer kontaktieren!

0699/12615335

----------


## BA-Andi

mit bissel glück bin i in saalbach, weiß aber noch ned ob samstag oda sonntag...

----------


## ClemDMC

Wenn i irgendwoher a geld fürs Leihbike herkrieg bin i am Samstag in Leogang, sonst in Saalbach, kann aber sein dass doch was dazwischen kommt, man weiss nie...!

----------


## Mr.Radical

Könnts mi ja anrufen! Nummer habts ja!

----------


## ClemDMC

Fürn Samstag müssts aber für schönes Wetter beten, ich machs auch schon!!

----------

